# The fwee and grr threads should be stickied



## Loco Mocho (Jul 20, 2009)

I think there good ideas that musnt die


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 29, 2009)

It's constantly bumped and I've never seen it leave the first page. If a thread is that good it would be at the top often anyway, if it weren't constantly posted in then there wouldn't be much of a point in my opinion.


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 30, 2009)

This goes in Forum Discussion, not Site Discussion.


----------

